# Anyone over 45 tried Array CRG or had IVF and got a BFP?



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi girls, I was just wondering if any of you over the age of 45 had tried Array CRG, or had a success with your OE & IVF.  I am just wondering what my next move should be,  if any.  I have very high AMH and low FSH, my consultant said I am ripe for pregnancy but my eggs are letting me down.  Feeling very blue at the moment


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I think for me I would go donor at 45. I would have to get my head around the donor bit first  but I guess ultimately to get pregnant, get to full term and then give birth to a healthy baby is the aim we all have

I have had array suggested to me as I am 41. I have had 1 failed IVF cycle, 1 natural pregnancy and 1 failed FET in that order

I contacted my clinic recently and asked for their 40 plus results and they weren't brill. I also asked how many over 40's had array and there were only a few. Of them  I don't think array helped them get success, from what I could make out some didn't get enough eggs to do array, some didn't get any definate viability results from the array and some didn't get to the transfer stage. I know some people do get results with array but for me I think that I'd rather put the money into donor egg cycles which have a lot higher success

Everyone is different and so I am going to do one OE cycle if I have a good enough AMH otherwise I will just go for donor egg....easy to say but probably harder to get my head round


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Dillydolly you are probably right, I am clutching at straws I think.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Lesley - prior to switching to clinic I'm now with I saw George Ndukwe whilst he was still at Care which seems to be lead clinic to use array CDG.
He felt that the treatment was brilliant for over 40s and could hugely influence their success rates - but - you did need to have at least 6 eggs at EC as would potentially lose around half of them.
For me that was no use but in your case that would be fine since you don't struggle with egg production.

Have a read of the Care Fertility forum where someone posted the same question as you in over 40s board there http://www.carefertility.com/ivf/viewforum.php?f=13&sid=024203a9b744ffeaf3a2eb7408efe4cc

Lots of positive stories there so this could well be your way forward  

/links


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting article http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/5/prweb9473204.htm

X

/links


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Fifi xxx


----------

